# Hair! (Video)



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That was terrific! The song sure is appropriate!!! Augie stands so still for the doggie dryer. Brandy's all over the bathroom when I try to use it with her.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I wanted to use "Splish Splash (I Was Taking a Bath), so I bought it from iTunes and it took me like 2 hours to figure out iTunes songs are not compatible with Windows Movie Maker. So then I remembered that there was a code for a free Sony music download on a box of PopTarts, so I tried that (this involved installing a whole Sony music suite first). Not compatible! Arghhh! I couldn't believe I was sitting there wasting my time on this LOL I started looking through our CD collection and I spotted the Hair Soundtrack. Success!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

What a great video! 

If you want to use iTune songs in Windows Movie Maker all you have to do is download a free music converter that converts the song from Mpeg 4 to an Mp3. It took me a while to figure it out but I finally realized it was the form that was messing me up. 

Here's one that might work
Download MP3 Converter - rm,asf,mpg,wmv,mp3,ogg 4.2.17 Free Trial - RM,WMV,AVI,MPEG,MOV,QT to MP3,WAV,AVI,WMA,OGG - Soft32.com

Send me a pm if you want help with it!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Ooo, thanks! I'll have to try it later--much, much later! I'm still sitting here in my pajamas LOL What have I accomplished today? I made a video.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Ooo, thanks! I'll have to try it later--much, much later! I'm still sitting here in my pajamas LOL What have I accomplished today? I made a video.



haha me too
You've accomplished more than me. All I did was help you with your music lol


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That song was PERFECT for this video tooo cute. Thanks soo much for sharing


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that was great, there's no way Tom would sit there as good as that, he looks so well behaved !!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a GOOD BOY he is!!!! I am very impressed!! We have Windows movie maker and I just don't have the patience to sit and figure it out.


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

wow he sure loves his baths...........


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

That was a great video, thanks! I'm always too busy bathing for photos/video. And Bailey spends most of the time trying to get a drink from the faucet!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww he sits there sooo nicely!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww he sits there sooo nicely!!!



Thanks  Poor guy does put up with a lot from me


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Thanks  Poor guy does put up with a lot from me


He sure does.... Just a suggestion for all you CG refugee's....keep an eye on LaurJen's blog. You'll find some great pics, and stories there. I know I'm always entertained.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a good boy he is while having his bath. I wonder if I have Windows movie maker, you did a good job on that and the music was perfect (yikes!!! I remember when that song was on the charts : )


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> What a good boy he is while having his bath. I wonder if I have Windows movie maker, you did a good job on that and the music was perfect (yikes!!! I remember when that song was on the charts : )


If you have Windows XP, you should have it. I found it by accident one day!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

And he was so GOOD! What a cutie pie.


----------

